# Food Safety News - 10/21/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 21, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 10/21/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*State disease detectives share details of investigation practices*
By Coral Beach on Oct 21, 2020 12:05 am ROSEMONT, IL — Three panelists from two different states discussed the investigations of romaine lettuce outbreaks and generated wide-ranging questions during a session at Food Safety Summit 2020. For the first time, a summit is a virtual event, out of precautions related to the COVID-19 pandemic. The event, which began Monday, runs through tomorrow and... Continue Reading

*Salmonella in horse meat linked to two deaths in France*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 21, 2020 12:02 am Two people have died after eating raw or undercooked horse meat, according to French public health officials. Santé publique France has provided more details on two outbreaks linked to consumption of horse meat in summer and autumn. French authorities revealed the illnesses earlier this month. The first epidemic with 20 patients sick because of Salmonella Newport... Continue Reading


*$100,000 gift to CFAES to support food safety*
By News Desk on Oct 20, 2020 06:39 pm COLUMBUS, Ohio—A new endowed fund to support food safety has been established thanks to a $100,000 gift from Bill Marler and Marler Clark LLP PS, The Food Safety Law Firm. The gift, presented to The Ohio State University College of Food, Agricultural, and Environmental Sciences (CFAES) Oct. 1, brings the fund’s total to $169,863 and... Continue Reading


*Make food safety consumer-focused*
By Jonan Pilet on Oct 20, 2020 03:31 pm ROSEMONT, IL — Today Food Safety Summit 2020 featured Will Daniels with a keynote presentation titled “Back to Basics: Consumer-Focused Food Safety.” Daniels is currently president of the produce division at IEH, where he oversees lab and consulting services for the produce industry. Daniels previously worked as the chief food integrity officer at Earthbound Farms,... Continue Reading


*What Hep A has taught us that can be used against COVID-19*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 20, 2020 03:07 pm ROSEMONT, IL — Roslyn Stone, who manages health incidents for many of the nation’s largest restaurants and foodservice chains as the chief operating officer for Zero Hour Health, clearly has Dr. Monique Foster, who is epidemiology lead for hepatitis A at the Division of Viral Hepatitis at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC0... Continue Reading


----------

